# Hedgehog doesn't sit still



## Camille (Jul 2, 2012)

I got my hedgehog, Lulu, about 2 weeks ago and she's about 3-4 months old. When I take her out of her cage at night she won't sit still. I try to hold her but she runs out of my hands and she just won't stay. She poops on me and pees on me all the time. I don't know if it's because she's adjusting still or if it's something else. Is she just one of those adventurous hogs? It just seems weird that she won't even sit in my hands.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have an explorer type hedgie!  All the behavior is perfectly normal...even the poops and pee. :lol: Your hedgie is still young and will begin to gain a little bit more control of their body functions- but until then, be ready with the paper towel.  To help with the accidents, if you give your hedgie a little more time to wake up, some can be trained to go before bonding time.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

That's baby hedgehog for ya! The advanturous/can't sit still side may just be how she his, just like my Tangelo who wouldn't sit still to cuddle with me.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

totally normal


----------



## Jamesnns (Jun 22, 2012)

:lol: 

I dont mean to laugh...but...im a new HH owner too.

He his a POOP MACHINE.......
I didn't know how much they poop before I got him...but WOW....

During "playtime" which means "time to watch him run off and explore" he leaves a constant trail of poop.

So...."playtime" now includes a box of tissues near me.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Jamesnns said:


> :lol:
> 
> I dont mean to laugh...but...im a new HH owner too.
> 
> ...


Paper towel and tissues are your best friend now!


----------

